# Diabetes and the Bradford Index



## pineapplecraze (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi folks, i'm new to this site and wanted to se if anyone has had the same experience as me recently and has any useful advice.

I've received a letter today from the HR dept of my company because i was off work with a bad cold (well manflu really) and as it was the 3rd time i'd been off this year then my Bradford index score went beyond the trigger point. The letter had to be signed by my line manager who also had to interview me to see if there were any underlying issues behind my absenteeism (hello diabetic, check the personnel file)

This is the first time i've ever had this happen to me as i'm usually rarely off sick and to be honest until I was diagnosed diabetic 10 years ago can't remember the last time I was ill but since then I seem to pick up nearly every cold going however most of the time I don't take sick days but just dose myself with paracetamol and blunder on but this one was quite a nasty virus that laid me out for 4 or 5 days. 

I think what's peed me off the most is that in the past when i've had hospital or nurse appointments for diabetic reviews i've always used holiday days as i'm loathe to just take time off here and there especially as the team I work in is quite small and absence can make a big impact on my colleagues.

So has anyone ever fell foul of this before and if so how was it handled, i'm a bit worried as the letter mentioned disciplinary action may be taken if my score goes too much higher. 

Just as a side note my line manager is very good about my illness and even had a big argument with HR over this but they wouldn't have it.

Apologies it's a long post and thanks for reading.


----------



## margie (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum

I have heard of this happening before - with one of my friends. I think where she worked there were two ways the system triggered one was no of days and one was periods off, so even three half days would have triggered something.

In her case the decision as to whether disciplinary action was required was down to the line manager. They could decide the person was genuine. 

If you are in a union it may be worth speaking to your union rep and see if they can be of help - particularly if HR start getting nasty.

Hope that you get some better advice.

PS - maybe you could change the title -to something like Diabetes and sick leave problems - you might get more people reading the post.

Just found this description on wiki - it might help  though wiki is not always 100% accurate.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bradford_Factor


----------



## Caroline (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

I am on an informal warning at present because of my sick leave.

The meetings with your manager are a formality, many firms do them now.

At present I am allowed a little extra becaus of repeated chest infections and under the DDA a little extra because of the diabetes. In the last 12-18 months I have seen occupational health twice, my firm will give me a little lee way if I am seen to be getting help.

You are entitled to take time for medical appointments, although most firms like you to take them as early or as late as possible.

I hope things work out for you.


----------



## Steff (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum, sorry to hear abut your troubles, it really depends if they take any action what will be involved, we have 3 stages and stage 1 is just a slap on the wrist tbh, these days it is all to do with how they record sickness in your case as you have a on going condition they can monitor it and keep records,if they do this and you disagree with any of it you may have a right to appeal.


----------



## pineapplecraze (Nov 4, 2010)

thanks for your responses guys, tbh i'm probably panicking over nothing it's just that the letter they send you is so sinister and i've worked for this company for 19 years now and never even had a verbal warning before. 

My managers pretty good tho as he doesn't mind me being an hour late or leaving an hour early if I can get an early or late appointment but if it's in the middle of the day then I usually book the time off as I have a 40 mile drive to work so impractical and pointless for half a day. 

I really hate the way companies treat people these days and all supposedly in the name of maximising efficiensy and productiveness and as is usual with these type of systems the people that normally toe the line are always the ones that suffer most.


----------



## Steff (Nov 4, 2010)

pineapplecraze said:


> thanks for your responses guys, tbh i'm probably panicking over nothing it's just that the letter they send you is so sinister and i've worked for this company for 19 years now and never even had a verbal warning before.
> 
> My managers pretty good tho as he doesn't mind me being an hour late or leaving an hour early if I can get an early or late appointment but if it's in the middle of the day then I usually book the time off as I have a 40 mile drive to work so impractical and pointless for half a day.
> 
> I really hate the way companies treat people these days and all supposedly in the name of maximising efficiensy and productiveness and as is usual with these type of systems the people that normally toe the line are always the ones that suffer most.



What was there reaction like when you first told them you were diabetic 10 years ago?x


----------



## Caroline (Nov 4, 2010)

Wish my manager was a bit more flexible with early and late. I know exactly what you mean about appointments in the middle of the day and unlees I am properly ill will point out that I work full time so lunch time appointments are no (bad words) good.


----------



## pineapplecraze (Nov 4, 2010)

Steffie said:


> What was there reaction like when you first told them you were diabetic 10 years ago?x



when I was first diagnosed i worked in store so didn't really have any problems as the store was only 3 miles from my house so docs appointments were easy to schedule plus we didn't use the Bradford Index for sickness then. 

However I work at head office now which means that outside of your own dept you're just a number on a payroll sheet.


----------



## pineapplecraze (Nov 4, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Wish my manager was a bit more flexible with early and late. I know exactly what you mean about appointments in the middle of the day and unlees I am properly ill will point out that I work full time so lunch time appointments are no (bad words) good.



Well the receptionists at my Dr's used to be right little Hitlers if I couldn't take appointments that they had free until I pointed out that the NHS is unlikely to pay my mortgage if I get sacked for persisitent lateness or time off so they're much more understanding about people who work full time these days and as we don't have to sign in or out at work It doesn't matter if i'm an hour late, also the added bonus that part of my job is field based so no one questions if i'm not at my desk (except my boss)


----------



## sofaraway (Nov 4, 2010)

I was on formal sickness monitoring in my last job as I had been sick 3 times. I haven't had a day off in over a year now.


----------



## Shevicks (Nov 4, 2010)

My employer uses the Bradford Factor, and I have been off twice in the last 12 months due to infected eczema on my hands. This was what actually led to my T2 diagnosis as it was not clearing up at all. Due to the number of days I have had off on my two occasions, I have hit the warning letter trigger point, when I had my back to work interview with my line manager I pointed out that both absences were due to the diabetes and this was covered by the DDA. He has not got back to me, but the warning letter has not arrived!

I did try to do a little research on the Bradford Factor (forewarned is forearmed) and I did find some guidance that stipulated if the absences were due to an illness covered by the DDA, the time should be excluded from the calculation or the trigger points increased. Hopefully, this is not a battle that I will have to fight, but I am fully aware that if I am off sick again anytime before Easter next year I am going to have to take them on, and in all probability get the union involved.

I am sorry I am not able to provide you with the website I found the information on, I only wish I had made a note of it myself! Hope that this is of some help.


----------

